# Testing the policy of carry on baggage.



## dlagrua (May 26, 2013)

The policy for Amtrak carry on baggage is 28" x 22" x 14" . We are boarding at a stop (HFY) that does not offer checked baggage and will carry our baggage on. The destination is CHI. We each have a tote bag and a large wheeled "carry on" that measures 28 3/4" X 21 x 13" ( without the wheels). We are going superliner in a bedroom. I realize that we are just slightly oversize so I am wondering how strict the rules will be enforced. I am guessing that we will probably be OK as long as the SCA doesn't turn out to be a "hard nosed" person. Does anyone anticipate any problems at HFY or CHI???

Comments??


----------



## June the Coach Rider (May 26, 2013)

I have seen passangers carry-ons larger than that, even a guitar which is longer than the 28" for sure. I am sure as you are less than an inch over that there will be no issues. Have a great trip.


----------



## benjibear (May 26, 2013)

I don't think they measure the bags that close. It shouldn't be an issue.

However, I do see they now have a rule about carry-ons that previously didn't count. In the past I was able to take a briefcase and it didn't count. Same thing with a purse. Now the rule states 12" square max.


----------



## Texan Eagle (May 26, 2013)

dlagrua said:


> The policy for Amtrak carry on baggage is 28" x 22" x 14" . We are boarding at a stop (HFY) that does not offer checked baggage and will carry our baggage on. The destination is CHI. We each have a tote bag and a large wheeled "carry on" that measures 28 3/4" X 21 x 13" ( without the wheels). We are going superliner in a bedroom. I realize that we are just slightly oversize so I am wondering how strict the rules will be enforced. I am guessing that we will probably be OK as long as the SCA doesn't turn out to be a "hard nosed" person. Does anyone anticipate any problems at HFY or CHI???Comments??


On any of my Amtrak journeys, I have never seen anyone try to measure carry-on bags. The general rule of thumb seems to be *If you can carry it on yourself, you can carry-on*.


----------



## TinCan782 (May 26, 2013)

Haven't seen any measuring or bag counting but, I have been wondering if they would make an "exception" when no checked baggage service is available at one end or the other of your trip. When that is the case, they can't ask you to "check" the bag!


----------



## chakk (May 26, 2013)

FrensicPic said:


> Haven't seen any measuring or bag counting but, I have been wondering if they would make an "exception" when no checked baggage service is available at one end or the other of your trip. When that is the case, they can't ask you to "check" the bag!


I have never observed the bag count limit enforced under any circumstance at any Amtrak station, period.


----------



## Nathanael (May 26, 2013)

The bag count limit is only enforced against egregious offenders who are trying to carry far, far too much on board. Amtrak has had an unfortunate number of those over the years -- I remember seeing a group trying to carry on three baby carriages and more luggage than they could carry in one go. This sort of stuff is the cause of the recent tightening of the baggage policy.

If you can carry all your baggage yourself, at once, and still hold the handrail and get onto the train, you are most likely not going to be bothered.


----------



## leemell (May 26, 2013)

We've never seen any baggage issues, let alone size. While I'm quite sure there have been some, it is pretty rare.


----------



## dlagrua (May 26, 2013)

I believe that since we have a bedroom, and that there is a luggage rack on the lower level of the Superliner, we will probably be OK. I measured again tonight and with the wheels we are at 30" L( +2") but shorter in all other dimensions. I think that we will risk it and if necessary "grease the palm" of the SCA if he's being strict. I am not worried so much about boarding at HFY (an unmanned station) as you only have to deal with only the SCA, but on the way back we wait the Metro Lounge in CHI and get escorted to the train at boarding time. We are not overloaded by any means. We just have the wheeled carry on luggage, a small overnight bag and a very small cooler..


----------



## Eris (May 26, 2013)

If you have to measure to be able to tell if your bag is too big, then it's not too big.


----------



## SubwayNut (May 26, 2013)

The only time I've seen someone yelled at for a baggage problem was when I made a photo stop on a Keystone train at Paoli, the agent there is awful and had already yelled at me for taking pictures, asking me "If I had permission from Washington?" There was a women with three suitcases boarding my Keystone train that was connecting to a long distance train in Philadelphia and was planning to check the bags once she got into Philly. The *** **** agent started screaming at her when he noticed her standing on the platform that she was over the limit bag limit before the train arrived. When the train finally arrived the Conductor said "No Problem" to her three bags and let her on, helping her get them up the steps for the short ride into Philly.

I do understand why Amtrak needs to rules on paper but that entire moment will always stand in my mind as ridiculous.

VIA Rail Canada recently cut down on carry on baggage and has produced signs and brochures in the shape of a suitcase to inform people of the new policy. (Granted their renaissance cars and the Sleeping cars on the Canadian do have very little baggage space. On my Upper Birth Section trip on the Canadian I assumed there would be a luggage rack and I could bring the large backpacking backpack I was traveling with on board (also had a shoulder bag). The agent when I checked in (the plan was to pay for left luggage at the station) said, No Sorry, there isn't room, you will need to check that. I was handed a VIA tote bag (that made a nice souvenir) that I threw my change of cloths in and other things I wanted for the train and checked my backpack though.

If you want an amusing baggage policy read about this written policy from the San Diego Trolley. Guess they were having an issue with riders bringing recycling cans aboard!


----------



## benjibear (May 26, 2013)

Rules are there for a reason. Now Philly to Paoli is not that far but what if it was farther? What if she was trying to carry on 3 bags from Paoli to Pittsburgh. They let her take them but they won't let her take them on her return trip. She says "They let me bring them the last time". Who looks bad? Amtrak for not following their own rules. That is the norm though with Amtrak. I just feel if there are rules, they should be followed becaus ethe boundery will always be pushed.


----------



## the_traveler (May 27, 2013)

However, the rules should be fair and equal for all passengers. Is it really fair that HFY to MSP can only bring 2 carry on bags, but someone going from WAS to MSP can bring 2 carry on bags PLUS 2 checked bags?


----------



## Trainmans daughter (May 27, 2013)

I saw a guy get on in Denver once with a very large item wrapped in canvas. It looked like it could have been a baby grand piano, or possibly a moose. The SCA asked, "Is this your carry-on?" They guy said yes, and the SCA told him it was OK as long as he could handle it himself and it fit in a storage space. No measuring tapes were brought out. I think that stretched the "if you can carry it on, it's a carry-on" rule to extreme, but it worked out and everybody was happy.


----------



## MontanaJim (May 27, 2013)

SubwayNut said:


> The only time I've seen someone yelled at for a baggage problem was when I made a photo stop on a Keystone train at Paoli, the agent there is awful and had already yelled at me for taking pictures, asking me "If I had permission from Washington?" There was a women with three suitcases boarding my Keystone train that was connecting to a long distance train in Philadelphia and was planning to check the bags once she got into Philly. The *** **** agent started screaming at her when he noticed her standing on the platform that she was over the limit bag limit before the train arrived. When the train finally arrived the Conductor said "No Problem" to her three bags and let her on, helping her get them up the steps for the short ride into Philly.
> I do understand why Amtrak needs to rules on paper but that entire moment will always stand in my mind as ridiculous.
> 
> VIA Rail Canada recently cut down on carry on baggage and has produced signs and brochures in the shape of a suitcase to inform people of the new policy. (Granted their renaissance cars and the Sleeping cars on the Canadian do have very little baggage space. On my Upper Birth Section trip on the Canadian I assumed there would be a luggage rack and I could bring the large backpacking backpack I was traveling with on board (also had a shoulder bag). The agent when I checked in (the plan was to pay for left luggage at the station) said, No Sorry, there isn't room, you will need to check that. I was handed a VIA tote bag (that made a nice souvenir) that I threw my change of cloths in and other things I wanted for the train and checked my backpack though.
> ...


re san diego trolley--probably homeless people were bringing bags of recycling bags on board.


----------



## Dovecote (May 27, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> However, the rules should be fair and equal for all passengers. Is it really fair that HFY to MSP can only bring 2 carry on bags, but someone going from WAS to MSP can bring 2 carry on bags PLUS 2 checked bags?


It is interesting Dave that you use this example. In the ten years I lived in HFY I would make an annual HFY>MSP run. Most of the time my wife and I would bring 2-4 checked bags (we would check them in CHI for our wb trip to MSP). and 2-3 carry on bags. Never was confronted by the Conductor or the SCA on the baggage issue in either HFY or CHI.

I know the majority of the Conductors on the CL and many of the SCA's. They are all loose on the baggage policy at least in sleeper accommodations in stops like HFY where there is no checked baggage. After all the CL is a long distance train and it is fair to say that passengers are going to bring luggage that would qualify as checked baggage whether their station has checked baggage or not. The flexible position that SCA's and Conductor's show is understanding under the circumstances.

To the OP, I feel confident you will not have an issue boarding at HFY with the baggage you described. I have never had a problem in CHI as well on the trip back to HFY. Once I heard of an overzealous Amtrak employee in CHI checking baggage violators for coach passengers but never experienced any issues in the Metropolitan Lounge.


----------



## benjibear (May 27, 2013)

It is unfortunate that Amtrak has stations without baggage check and trains without baggage service. However, the rules are published so you should follow. If you don't like the rules, get Amtrak to change them. Ignoring the rules because it is not fair does not make it right. I wouldn't feel bad for somebody that ignored the rules got one way and then isn't allowed to return with the same bags because they ignored the rules.

As for seeing somebody with alot of carry on baggage was a few years ago. I saw a guy that must have had 6 large bags. I heard the station agent tell him he needed to check some of the bags. I am not sure if he was getting off at an unstaffed station or not. It was on the Crescent. He proceeded to walk around the station trying to find somebody to carry one or more of his bags.


----------



## pcuaron (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi!

Based on what you all said, then, two 50lbs strollers plus a small backpack should be absolutely fine, right? I'd be travelling from Boston to NYC.

Thanks!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 24, 2013)

pcuaron said:


> Hi!
> 
> Based on what you all said, then, two 50lbs strollers plus a small backpack should be absolutely fine, right? I'd be travelling from Boston to NYC.
> 
> Thanks!


Since you'll be on a regional (or Acela), I would say you'd be fine. There is an area at one end of each car where you can stash the strollers. Or you should be able to put them in the rack above your seat. Just be sure you can carry them on and off by yourself. The conductor will not help you (in most cases).


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 24, 2013)

Actually there are numerous items that are not counted in the carry-on limit. A partial list includes:

Coats

Sweaters

Computers/laptops/tablets

Cameras

*BABY STROLLERS*

Child car seats

Diaper bags

Etc...

What you posted above is counted as 1 carry-on!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Dec 24, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> Actually there are numerous items that are not counted in the carry-on limit. A partial list includes:
> 
> Coats
> 
> ...


And C-pap machines. No one has ever made a fuss with us carrying this black bag that looks like a computer


----------



## Donctor (Dec 24, 2013)

In my experience (which includes moving drum sets halfway across the country) Amtrak will let you take basically anything on board, but it's only a virtual guarantee if you're leaving from a major station. At smaller stations, I've occasionally boarded to full luggage racks, and have encountered—particularly in New England—my fair share of "power trip" employees who try to regulate and micromanage passengers' baggage.

When I travel Amtrak, I don't tend to worry about how much I'm bringing. Experience has taught me, however, not to arrive at the station with _any_ expectations.

Edit: The "major station" thing is my experience when riding _sleeper_, not coach.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 24, 2013)

Actually, that's included in another exemption - either medications or assistance devices (like crutches/canes/walkers/wheelchairs/etc...)!


----------



## BCL (Dec 24, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> Actually there are numerous items that are not counted in the carry-on limit. A partial list includes:
> 
> Coats
> 
> ...


Technically, strollers and diaper bags don't count towards the limit only if the party includes an infant under 2. That also would get around the size limit, as our full size strollers are maybe 35" long folded. However, I've had no problem taking a stroller on board with a ticketed child. This isn't like airline policies where a child seat free to be checked in, and where diaper bags don't count towards the limit for a child which may reasonably need it.



> http://www.amtrak.com/carry-on-baggage
> 
> Infant Items
> 
> Passengers traveling with infants under the age of two will be allowed additional infant items (strollers, diaper bags) that will not count towards the carry-on baggage limit.


Even so, most conductors aren't going to be jerks about it. A 3 year old with a stroller isn't unusual.


----------

